# Tevez vicino alla rottura col Boca



## juventino (9 Ottobre 2015)

Luna di miele già finita tra Carlos Tevez e il Boca Junior? Sembrerebbe di si. Secondo varie testate infatti il Boca non pagherebbe lo stipendio all'Apache fin dal momento dell'ingaggio! Tevez dal canto suo sarebbe comunque intenzionato a terminare il campionato in maglia Xeneize (il Boca guida la classifica con 6 punti di vantaggio a 3 giornate dal termine) per poi chiedere la rescissione. Ancora presto per stabilire la sua prossima eventuale squadra, anche se c'è chi parla di un forte interessamento del Corinthians, mentre sembrerebbe davvero un miraggio la possibilità di tornare alla Juventus.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Ottobre 2015)

Con qualche anno di ritardo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2015)

Vai condor.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Ottobre 2015)

Tevez al milan e balotelli alla juve. Si può fare.


----------



## Sand (10 Ottobre 2015)

Fortissimo , uomo che ti cambia la squadra.
Peccato sia l'ennesimo attaccante


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2015)

Magari lo prendessimo. Magari.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Ottobre 2015)

Anche il Sumaro ha fatto delle suggestioni, ma è praticamente impossibile prenderlo tipo a Gennaio. E' extracomunitario


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

Riso a Buenos Aires, contatto per Tevez?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Ottobre 2015)

In Italia non torna ancora meno al Milan scordiamocelo, se va via per me va al Corinthians vedremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Mentalmente ha staccato la spina, sennò non tornava in argentina..


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (12 Ottobre 2015)

Questo cambia più squadre che mutande


----------



## sballotello (12 Ottobre 2015)

il geometra sarebbe capace di prenderlo a gennaio


----------

